# new CPC-A anxious to work in Myrtle Beach Area



## scsue (Aug 25, 2008)

I have just recently received a CPC-A and a CCA certification.  I have a year of coding experience and I am ready to start my career working full time.  I am honest, trustworthy, learn quickly and take my coding very seriously.  I would be a great asset to any company willing to hire a new coder.


----------

